# Revision BATLSKIN



## RackMaster (Sep 13, 2011)

This is awesome both in looks and function.   I can't wait to see front line reviews.

http://www.revisionmilitary.com/batlskin/





 


> *Revision Military Unveils New Helmet To Protect Soldiers Against Various Threats*
> 
> September 13, 2011. 11:30 am • Section: Defence Watch
> 
> ...


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Sep 13, 2011)

Cool helmet! Although it looks more like something you would wear riding your motorcycle. I would have thought your side vision/view would be very restricted in battle!


----------



## policemedic (Sep 13, 2011)

I sense another Revision contest in the making.... :cool:

I'm not sure how well you'd shoot a rifle with the mandible protection in place; it seems impossible to get a consistent cheek weld.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 13, 2011)

If a version with integrated comms gear was made, it would make a great replacement for our current avation helmet/face mask.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 13, 2011)

Dude looks like Darth CanuckiVader.

Awesome pics.


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 13, 2011)

policemedic said:


> Dude looks like Darth CanuckiVader.
> 
> Awesome pics.


I was thinking Predator... agree on the awesome.


----------



## AWP (Sep 13, 2011)

I was talking with some of our Chinook aircrew over here. They love the faceguard during the winter but hate it during the summer. I don't think the US versions are ballistic either.

As to the BATLSKIN, take off the NVG stuff, remove the ear cups, make it out of a non-ballistic material, and it would be the bomb for skydiving.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 14, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> I was talking with some of our Chinook aircrew over here. *They love the faceguard during the winter but hate it during the summer. I don't think the US versions are ballistic either.*
> 
> As to the BATLSKIN, take off the NVG stuff, remove the ear cups, make it out of a non-ballistic material, and it would be the bomb for skydiving.



I've heard the same deal with our guys on the Chinooks and Griffons.  I'm pretty sure they aren't ballistic either.


----------



## surgicalcric (Sep 14, 2011)

I find it amusing and interesting that the pics show a soldier holding an M4 with an M68 - a sight that requires a cheek weld to see the dot; good luck with that.

I can see its usefulness for helo door gunners, however I will keep my baseball cap and my high-cur ACH for now...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 14, 2011)

Pretty sure they're 2A rated. The whole idea for those things in the first place was frag protection iirc.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't like the name. It looks like the winner of a "text in a name" competition.


----------



## Headshot (Sep 14, 2011)

Proof is in the pudding, I'd have to see the anti-fog work.  I have yet to experience a helmet or lenses of any sort that won't fog at all.


----------

